# Adoptable Weim Houseguest



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

So it isn't a V but I want to share her anyways! Miss Izzy (5 year old weimaraner) was pulled from a high-kill shelter yesterday after the owner surrendered her after becoming pregnant. After being pulled from the shelter she began her transport up to the rescue and needed a place to rest her head for the night which we were able to provide and help with. She's great at riding in the car and did very well in the house. According to the previous owner she's good with other dogs (had other dogs in the previous home) but not cats and it's recommended that she be with children over 7 years old. From my short experience with her she was as sweet as pie! She wagged her tail anytime you talked to her, seemed to know basic commands, gave kisses, listened fabulously (she put my boy to shame!) and carried herself like a real lady. Although I was sad to see her go this morning I know she's headed to a place where they will find her the loving family she needs and deserves!

If anyone is interested in looking into fostering or adopting Izzy they can contact the Weimaraner Rescue of the North based out of New York.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

She is precious! 
How big was she?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

mlg1900 said:


> She is precious!
> How big was she?


mlg, she is a complete doll! She was a little timid and shy at first (as expected) but started to relax as time went by. This morning she put both paws on my shoulders and then put her head around my neck as if she was giving me a hug and gave me a few kisses. You could tell she was thankful to be out of that horrible dog pound and knew she was safe again!

I can't say for sure how big she is, but I have a fairly tall/leggy V and she was a few inches taller than him and probably weighed around 65 lbs if I had to guess by looking, but I could be wrong. She is on the slender side and you could see a few ribs pretty easily but with the appetite she had last night she'll be where she needs to be in no time!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This little cutie is now our 'foster daughter' until she finds a forever home in the near future. We picked her up and she's been acclimating pretty darn well- she already understands our schedule in only 2 days and has been picking up on our body language. You can tell that she wants/needs some sort of stability in her life and wants her own people. She loves to cuddle, loves attention and wants nothing more than to be near you. Although she's 5 she does seem to have an old soul and is quite reserved- not overly energetic like most and pretty reserved. She's completely housetrained, wants to be asked up on the couch (I think we're ruining this one), knows basic commands, and walks well on a leash. You can tell that someone put time into training her, now she just needs someone to love her forever! Izzy and Haeden have become fast friends- they've been caught snuggling occasionally and he loves playing with her. The first night he woke up 3 times to check to make sure she was there, last night only 1 time  I don't think we could have asked for a better first dog to foster than Izzy. We're working on getting her incisions to heal (she had 2 fibrous tumors removed) and getting some weight on her. Tonight I'll be making my first batch of satin balls since both Izzy and Haeden need to gain a few lbs! Now I just hope she finds the best home possible for her in the meantime!

Here's a few pictures of Izzy snuggling with us and playing with Haeden.

If anyone is interested in Izzy please contact the Weimaraner Rescue of the North


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

awww! Congratulations KB87! 

That pretty girl must have really made a good impression on you! I applaud you for going back and fostering her. I did notice in that one picture you posted of her shoulder "lump." I am glad to hear that they were just benign tumors. 

I reread your first post and saw mention of her NOT being good with cats? or was it just that she had never been around cats before?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I just have to say that I think the Vizsla and Weim combo makes one of the most beautiful looking pairs!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mig, her paperwork from her previous owner says that she isn't good with cats but I don't think she lived with one. I honestly doubt with her easy-going personality that she wouldn't get along with a cat. She seems to live all animals and people so I think it was more of a "didn't have experience with cats" than "doesn't like cats." And she's absolutely made a great impression on us- she's a doll. So sweet and laying in my lap as I write this. She's made herself at home so I can't imagine how well she'll do when she has a forever home!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm happy to report that Miss Izzy went to her forever home today!!! I honestly can say that I don't know if a more perfect family could have adopted her either! The family lost their weim mix last year and haven't quite been ready to adopt until very recently. In an odd twist of fate they were staying up in the Cleveland area for the week, about 2 hours from their home, and decided to look for dogs in the area. They ended up staying not even 10 minutes from us, were 110% perfect and hit it off with her! Izzy now has 3 human sisters, a cat sister (she ended up being great with cats) and a dog brother to spend forever with.

To anyone who has considered fostering but has yet to do it- DO IT! It is one of the best experiences I've had in my 26 years. I learned so much about another dog, myself, my fiance and our Haeden in this one short week. We will definitely foster again (maybe a V or a GSP?) once our wedding has come and gone, but it's absolutely something I'm ready to do over and over (my fiance is just along for the ride).


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

aww! I am so happy that Izzy has her forever home! I kept thinking about her but Ohio and NY are pretty far from NJ. Thanks for posting about her from the beginning and keeping us updated.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That is excellent news, KB87!! Congratulations on a job well done! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

The Weimaraner Rescue of the North does a pretty stellar job, in my opinion, and did awesome at finding Izzy a home. She's settling in great- her new family absolutely adores her and she's enjoying being spoiled!

mlg, they have dogs all over NY that are looking for homes. Right now they have a female that is in Deposit, NY (right over the border on the southern side of NY) that is 8 months old and needs a foster/owner who can handle a dominant personality and mouthing. That's at least closer to New Jersey if you were considering rescue at all


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

KB87 - You are in the Cleveland area? I am too. I had contacted the rescue to see if I could meet Izzy while she was in town being fostered, but she was adopted quickly. I need to see if my son is allergic to Weim's. So far the V is the only dog we've found he can live with. I'd love to add a Weim to our house one day


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kiki, yup! We're on the west side! Did we talk about getting the two of our dogs together at one point? My memory is killing me!

It's possible that we'll be getting another weim foster shortly here. The rescue is assessing if the weimy boy would do well here (ie: not a lot of anxiety being left alone since we're at work during the day) and if he gets along with other dogs. If we do get another I'll shoot you a message and let you know. Are you looking to adopt a Weim?


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

We may have talked about that at one time  Now we'll have to follow through one day soon.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Absolutely! If/when we get our next foster Weim we'll have to get our Vs together and get your son to meet a Weim!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

It turns out the Weim we thought we were going to foster went to a great new home. Now we have yet another V cousin- a 3 year old GSP that I've named Aldo. I picked him up at a pound on the border of Ohio and Indiana where he came in as a stray. I'm not certain he was previously an indoor dog since he needs help with potty training, understanding doors and figuring out steps. Despite what he's been through he seems to have a great disposition and has been dealing with crazy Haeden politely too. He's currently healing from a pretty rough neuter and is in lots of pain but still wants to try to cuddle up and wag his tail nonstop when he's not resting in his crate. We have some work to do with him before he can go to a new home, but he's shaping up to be a great boy!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Double post


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Aww, KB, Aldo is a handsome boy. Kudos to you for the great work you are doing! I would love to foster...though I guess it would be out of the question with three crazy young kids. Someday!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Beautiful coloring! Good luck with all the work you will be doing with his training!


----------

